# Applying for permanent residency once the 2 year IEC has finished



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,
I’m very curious to find out if a person doesn’t have a skilled profession but wants to pursue permanent residency, how does one go about it?
I’m currently on my 1st year under the IEC Visa scheme and I will be applying for my 2nd year once the applications open for 2013 intake. If things go really well for me in Canada and I’m settled then I would like to stay longer.

What other routes could I take if I cannot go down the Canadian Experience Class (CEC) route? Any information would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------

